# How did you feel in early twin pregnancy?



## cooch

I don't know what I'm having yet and more than likely I'm jumping the gun. But I'm feeling a lot more much much sooner this time.

Feel like my uterus has really really expanded and it high already, I'm 4 weeks. That probably means little and I'll love a healthy singleton, but just curious how mummies of twins felt. Thanks xx


----------



## Christie2011

My twin pregnancy is my second, so I knew I'd show sooner anyway. My MW noticed my uterus being high at 8 weeks, or at least high enough for an external u/s to verify twins and heartbeats vs a vaginal u/s. I already knew it was twins at that point though. I found out at my 6 week u/s (I had two embryos transferred with IVF).

I guess there were two reasons (or at least 'old wives tales' reasons) as to why I was sick with this pregnancy vs my first. With my first I didn't feel pregnant all at all until I could feel him moving around and didn't get asked until I was almost 6 months if I was expecting. This time I was sick from 6 weeks to about 20 weeks. Then had awful lingering after taste all day, then once that cleared up, now I'm already uncomfortable at only 22 weeks. 

The longer sickness, my MW joked earlier on, before I knew, that it might last longer if it was two girls. Lo and behold it is.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Truthfully my only early indication that I was having twins (which I didnt think about much at the time) was that my pregnancy test showed positive very quickly. Apart from that though I never had any actual sickness or other pregnancy symptoms luckily. I didn't even show much until my 4th month. Everyone is different though, I guess you'll find out soon enough! X


----------



## AngelUK

We conceived our boys by IUI so had an early scan too at about 7 weeks. I had no twin symptoms. In fact, when I first tested at 10 dpo I had a BFN and then only tested again when I was a day late. I had all day nausea from 6 weeks to 14 weeks but only threw up 4 times in all, so no indication there either.


----------



## Twinmum87

My first 3 pregnancies, (2 were singletons that I lost, one was twins) all felt exactly the same so I never suspected twins even thou I had very strong symptoms. With my 4th pregnancy, a singleton, I felt completely different and actually had many more symptoms than I had with my twins. I also started showing 8 weeks earlier with him than I did with my twins. I only had nausea, headahces, leg cramp and dizzynes in first tri with twins thou I was sick more frequently. With my singleton I had nausea, sore boobs, strong sense of smell. countless food aversions, hip and lower back problems, lots of nerve problems and loss of appitite to the point I would be crying because I was so hungry and knew I needed to eat but it took at least 30 mins to psyc myself up enough to even put a piece of food near my mouth and would be retching trying to eat anything.


----------



## cooch

Thanks ladies. Did a CB digital this morning as today is my otd.mit only read 1-2 weeks so I doubt there's two. I'm now praying my little one is strong enough.


----------



## MySmileyBaba

I've been thinking a lot about this, our first faint positive was at 9/10 DPO, and I'm totally sure on the dates as I was tracking and it was only two months since I had my daughter. It's not an unfounded suspicion. All of our parents are fraternal twins! Haha. Symptoms have come on worse than with my last pregnancy and earlier. I was barely sick last time but this time I'm currently 5+5 and was dry heaving in public the other day! Hmmmmm. Hurry up scan!


----------



## Shezza84uk

I had no indication at all nothing different from my previous singleton. My pregnancy test took a while to show positive I only knew we were having twins via an early scan at 6 weeks X


----------



## bb529

I had a faint positive test 3 days before my missed period. I otherwise felt completely normal until about 5 1/2 weeks, and then I got SO SICK. With my first pregnancy (singleton), I was only sick in the evenings. This time around, the sickness lasted all day long. We found out it was twins at my first ultrasound, which was at 7wk5d. I am 10 weeks now, and just now starting to feel better.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I had IVF so I was aware that I may have been pregnant with twins from when I first found out I was pregnant. My pregnancy tests were very dark very quickly, and my HCG blood test results were consistently high. I was then sick with terrible morning sickness from 5 - 20 weeks. My first pregnancy with a single baby I did not get morning sickness until 7 and 1/2 weeks and it lasted until 16 weeks. This pregnancy every symptom has been stronger, so for me, I suspected it was twins leading into my early scan at 5 weeks, which confirmed two sacs, and then another scan at 6 weeks which showed two beautiful heartbeats.

Wishing you all the best for your pregnancy.

xx


----------



## twinmummy06

The only real difference was I was soooooo tired with my twins. I just wanted to sleep all the time.


----------



## DoubleTFun

I found out the day my period was due. I felt extreme nausea. I only got sick twice during my pregnancy but that day was one of them. I was nauseous everyday from that day to 15 weeks. I had HCG tests done a week apart and although they were on the higher side they didn't suspect twins. At 9 weeks our U/S confirmed it. I was exhausted. I would fall asleep while on the computer, watching TV, having a conversation.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I found out at my 7w2d scan today that I'm expecting twins.

I had no reason to suspect it. I didn't get my BFP until 11dpo (I've had a 9dpo BFP with a single pregnancy). I'm not particularly tired compared with my last pregnancy and only mildly nauseous (I've been miserable at this stage in other pregnancies).

Keeping my fingers crossed that the pregnancy continues to be so easy.


----------



## AngelUK

congratulations :D


----------



## 2have4kids

I had IVF and transferred 2 and had a bfp 3 days after transfer. Then at 7 days after transfer my beta was 199 and @ 9 days was 644. If you chart that most singleton pregnancies get those levels at 12 dpt. we had a strong feeling it was twins and at the 6 week scan they saw 2 healthy heartbeats.
I have no pregnancy symptoms except for being hungry all the time but I'm on progesterone injections so that might be upping my hunger too. Not tired, not moody, no ms, no aversions, just pretty darned happy for twins!


----------



## Pinkie 33

OMG OMG OMG! Just seen this 2have4kids, congratulations! Sooooo happy for you XXX


----------



## DeuceMom

deleted


----------

